# Jamboree Kit



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

What does the term "jamboree" mean in the context of the structure in this link? My prototype railroad dictionary does not include it.

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/jl-innovative-design-ho-231-trackside-jamboree-kit/

Thanks.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I can't get the link to open...it says the server can't be found.


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> I can't get the link to open...it says the server can't be found.


Try it again. If it doesn't work, the item - JL Innovative Design HO Trackside Jamboree Kit - is from the M.B. Klein website.

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/jl-innovative-design-ho-231-trackside-jamboree-kit/


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, I can't help you. The link still won't open. I went to Klein's website and searched for what you listed...all I got was confusing results from various sites selling kits. Good luck. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> Well, I can't help you. The link still won't open. I went to Klein's website and searched for what you listed...all I got was confusing results from various sites selling kits. Good luck. :smilie_daumenpos:


Fire 21,

If you'd like, you'll find that link is working on the Model Railoarder Magazine site here:

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/88.aspx?page=1


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the link referral, it works fine on the MRR site. After seeing the kit contents, like you, I have no idea what the "jamboree" refers to. Sorry I couldn't help...


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> Thanks for the link referral, it works fine on the MRR site. After seeing the kit contents, like you, I have no idea what the "jamboree" refers to. Sorry I couldn't help...


Fire 21,

Thanks for checking it out. I also e-mailed JL Innovative and have yet to receive a reply. If I do, I'll share it here.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A jamboree is a rowdy carousel or gathering... or a Boy / Girl Scout assembly.

It doesn't appear to apply to anything in the illustration. I'll be curious to hear what the folks at JL have to say!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> Thanks for the link referral, it works fine on the MRR site. After seeing the kit contents, like you, I have no idea what the "jamboree" refers to. Sorry I couldn't help...


This thread made me curious but I couldn't open the link and when I went on the MRR site I got "Page not found" for the link. I went on Model Train Stuff's site and did a search for Jamboree Kit and got "No Results Found". Three strikes and I'm out.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I googled it and looked at pictures of the kit. There’s two M.O.W. sheds, some old vehicles and what looks like stacks of lumber. Why they use the term jamboree to describe this is a mystery to me as well.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Photo:


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> A jamboree is a rowdy carousel or gathering... or a Boy / Girl Scout assembly.
> 
> It doesn't appear to apply to anything in the illustration. I'll be curious to hear what the folks at JL have to say!


From the owner/designer of JL Innovative structures, the word "jamboree" explained: "I just used the word to mean a collection of trackside sheds."

And, by the way, that link is no longer working because I bought the last one in Klein's current inventory, which is why it's also not found there.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Whew! I love it when mysteries get solved!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Empire Builder 76 said:


> From the owner/designer of JL Innovative structures, the word "jamboree" explained: "I just used the word to mean a collection of trackside sheds."
> 
> And, by the way, that link is no longer working because I bought the last one in Klein's current inventory, which is why it's also not found there.


Well, being very charitable with definitions, I guess it could be s rowdy gathering of trackside buildings...

Nice kit. Poor choice of names. Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, being very charitable with definitions, I guess it could be s rowdy gathering of trackside buildings...
> 
> Nice kit. Poor choice of names. Thanks for clearing it up!


Yep. A more appropriate name is preferable.


----------

